# nubee question about tuning



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i have read the site and everyone talks about tuning. what is the diff between dyno tuning, hand held computer tuning. i live in charleston sc anyone know where i can get a dyno tune here? tks


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0603htp_carpeting_ls2_edit_software_review/index.html

hope that helps


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

tks for the advice. good to here from everyone.


----------

